

Top Five Regrets of the Dying - rguldener
http://beyondtheopposites.com/2011/11/22/top-five-regrets-of-the-dying

======
gregschlom
It all seems so obvious, yet it's crazy how many people I meet that work
absurdly hard on something they hate - like finance at Goldman Sachs - just
because "it's a great way to learn the skills and then [they]'ll quit and do
what they really love".

Bullshit. Be happy now, not tomorrow.

